# Londinium L1 'Enhanced' plumb in/out kit now available



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

So, I've just noticed this on the Londinium website and forum.

Reiss says the parts will be available separately soon so we can order the parts to plumb out only if you are already plumbed in.

Happy days!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Mm sounds good, had a look on the website few other shiny bits on there, was thinking of getting my l1 for Xmas, does anybody know if the led with Crome, will fit on he original l1 easy enough?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hate to be a party pooper but it only fits the latest version l1


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Doh! Shame thought I could give it a bit off bling, guess I'tl just have to be a new group kit....and maybe a white pressure gauge


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well the top push fit panel obviously wouldn't fit the version 1 L1, but surely the rest of it would, unless the dimensions/fit of the drip tray changed between V1 and V2?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

very well deduced cam


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I should have the enhanced plumbed in L1 soon delivered. I am just waiting for the plumbers to come next week and I also need to decide which filter to get which is an extremely difficult task since there are not a lot of resources on both methods and brands.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

bugger. Dave, am I right that my Luxe is V1 so I cant get this kit? No biggie. I'm happy as pig in t' poop either way


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cam, do you have an instruction booklet? If not, you can download it from the site. All you do is remover the vibe pump and connect a braised pipe, remove 2 electrical spades and seal them, and pull away the water tank. I am sure TSK will chip in as he did it! You do not need any parts from Londinium


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Braised?? As David says, converting to plumbed is straight forward.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Braised?? As David says, converting to plumbed is straight forward.


I was unsure about that too,David cooks everything sous vide


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

He has my plumb in l1 he just wants a plumb out drip tray


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

There's a thread on Reiss's Londinium support forum where he says the plumb out option will not be available for Series 1 machines but he may offer S1 owners some sort of S1->S2 upgrade deal if they want to plumb out.

There is also a comment that I don't fully understand that seems to suggested the plumbout kit will not fit existing S2/machines without drilling a home through the base plate. Actually says "*It is only from today that we are selling L1s as 'ready to accept' the plumb in kit." but he must mean plumb-out? My S2 already has a 20mm hole thru the base under the drip tray, and thats a heavy gauge steel, so waiting to see more details on what work would be required.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry about the typos guys.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, given a choice between keeping my V1 luxe that I bought off Dave or swapping out to a V2 so that I can plumb out I'd keep the luxe every time.

Two reasons really.

Firstly it isn't Reiss's problem so that he should be asked to finance me into a V2 as after all I didn't buy this from him and more to the point I didn't buy it on the promise of being able to plumb out. Nor did I buy it recently from new without a heads up as to a forthcoming update. I bought it as is, namely as a machine that wasn't plumbed out, and I was happy enough with that at the time. I'm not going to be unhappy just because it's an option for later variants but not the earlier one I bought. Not a bit of it! Indeed from the very early days of the L1 when talking about the L1 with Dave and Reiss I'd always said it should have a plumb out. Am I sore about it? No way.

Secondly the luxe is just too pretty and rare to lose just because it doesn't drain itself. I'll continue to enjoy and love it just the same.

Yes, if it was poss I'd do it in a heartbeat but it's not so big a deal that I'd make that trade off. Shame though, but a million miles away from being an issue.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

I totally agree with you Cam ... I didn't buy my series 2 in the expectation of a plumb-out option and, although it would be a "nice to have", I'm not going to be disappointed if I decide that making extra holes is a none-starter for me.

It's a great option for any new customers though and, although Reiss has positioned this for commercial environments, it offers an advantage that the Veloce can't match.

And yes, I saw your Luxe when Dave had it and it's a lovely bit of kit.


----------

